# Is formula milk OK after age 3?



## Lauren222

Hi our daughter has been rejecting both full fat and semi-skimmed milk at bedtime and in the morning since introducing less than a week ago. She's been happily drinking SMA toddler milk up to then. 

She's very determined not to drink it stating that she doesn't like it. We mixed it with strawberries to make it pink and she rejected that too. We are reluctant to add sugar.

She happily eats porridge a few times a week wi cows milk and eats a fair bit of cheese.

We'd b happy to give her formula rather than have her have no milk but is this ok and if so, for how long? 

Many thanks!


----------



## nichub

Hi, 

I don't think it would do any harm but if she has it in foods during the day she probably wouldn't need it anyway, depending on how much is in the food, 


It's an expensive game though 😁

Nicxx


----------

